# Disadvantages of being huge



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

So you've been working out a few years and got yourself a 55" chest, 20" arms with all other measurements in proportion; it can't all be a bed of roses so are there any disadvantages to being huge?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

once saw a seminar with art atwood who said he couldnt play golf anymore or tie his shoelaces


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Your nickname becomes "Big Dave"

You are seen as being more likely to cause trouble

You are seen as more likely to come out on top should any trouble occur

Bum wiping/Shoe tying becomes an issue

Girls throw themselves all over you - much to your wife's annoyance

You get promoted/a pay rise as you intimidate your boss

People give you free stuff

You never get ripped off in taxis

etc etc etc


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

other nicknames i have found are sted head..... beef..... suede..... meat


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Straight from the clothes shop to the tailor to have your new shirt taken in as otherwise to get the shirt to fit you in the chest your sleves will touch the floor.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Spangle1187 said:


> Straight from the clothes shop to the tailor to have your new shirt taken in as otherwise to get the shirt to fit you in the chest your sleves will touch the floor.


... assuming you can find clothes that fit even remotely...


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweat all the time for some reason

people assume I am of very low intelligence and all meathead

hard to get comfartable in bed

wont fit in my bath at all

shin splints

hungry all the time despite huge amounts of calories

cant itch my back wich is so annoying when my other half is not about

trying to take my shirt off lol

sitting in the back of a car with other passengers

walk around a shop and get huge lower back pump from 5 mins of walking

thats about all for now but im sure Ill remember more soon lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

what about the ability to scratch your own back? or is that a myth? lol

i never can after a session nor take off my t shirt lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> Sweat all the time for some reason
> 
> people assume I am of very low intelligence and all meathead
> 
> ...


beat me to it lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

brickhoused said:


> Sweat all the time for some reason
> 
> people assume I am of very low intelligence and all meathead
> 
> ...


Speaking from experience? How bloody big are you?!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

playing naked twister with midgets

hiding in your best mates wardrobe

trying to blame some skinny guy for a nasty fart in a bar/club


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

lol Classics!

Blaming someone else for eating all the chicken legs at a party

Hungry alot

Hard to find clothes to fit, esp shirts!!! and trousers ( end up wearing polo neck t shirts )

Always the one who has to deal with not 1 but 2 or 3 guys in a fight cause they go for biggest first hahahhaa.

But i still love it


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

brickhoused said:


> wont fit in my bath at all


You should come and see our bath then... when we were doing our bathroom we went to a bathroom warehouse place and the mrs was looking at all sorts of normal baths, the sort where you have to sit with your shoulders squeezed in as much as you can and the arms across the top of the knees (which are bent cos you cant stretch out), I couldnt even lie down in any of them, then we turned a corner in the shop and god almighty if we did not see the biggest bath this side of the olympics... its half again as wide as a normal bath and about a quarter again in length (or more).. I can actually like down in this one and put my arms at my sides... bliss... pure bliss... oh and the mrs can join me on the odd occasion when I have been a good boy... :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

we have a massive bath shame i dont need it yet lol but still unreal, standalone so if i sit up straight and fill the water up to a ok level it will easy go high up on my chest,


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Being introduced as "Zak - he's a bodybuilder" by everyone, and labelled, like its all that you are and all that you do, i.e. "Oh you're the new boyfriend, the bodybuilder"...... No, Im Zak the human and I have many different facets and sides, I dont just lift weight and eat lots... idiots


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

in my MMA it can play an advantage, I have a 50 inch + chest and it can be benifitial when people cant do certain moves due to your chest being so big.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Being introduced as "Zak - he's a bodybuilder" by everyone, and labelled, like its all that you are and all that you do, i.e. "Oh you're the new boyfriend, the bodybuilder"...... No, Im Zak the human and I have many different facets and sides, I dont just lift weight and eat lots... idiots


can imagine that would most defo be annoying, quite amusing if someone introduced you to some one with an idea about training, lol

person A - hey this is zak - hes a bodybuilder

person B - really i would never have guessed, i would have just thought he was born with that much muscle, never would have guessed he trains at all, you know without you telling me. as loads of people are muscle bound with low bf% and dont eat train rest do jack etc etc

:laugh:


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> can imagine that would most defo be annoying, quite amusing if someone introduced you to some one with an idea about training, lol
> 
> person A - hey this is zak - hes a bodybuilder
> 
> ...


Exactly!!!!! Some things don't need an introduction as they are so obvious, and they create a one dimensional impression of the individual, regardless of how hard I work, how good I am at my job, all the other things I do, I am a bodybuilder and nothing else to some people it would seem.

I.e

Chump A "This is Dave, he has Leprosy"

Chump B "Ah yes i see that, he has only one arm, shuffles along on one foot and his face smells of rotting dog eggs"

Chump A " He contracted it looking after sick orphan leper children in Bogota"

Chump B "So Dave the leper, hows the rotting skin working for you?"

In this example you will see that Dave is seen as a dirty leper boy, not the good samaritan he should be seen as, it's a cruel harsh world... poor Dave.

CHUMPS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

disadvantages also are

your gf and you together make you look odd together especailly if shes small and skinny

crushing your gf/wife in bed, if you roller over her

snoring louder than usual

being cardiovascular unfit


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

want2getstrong said:


> disadvantages also are
> 
> your gf and you together make you look odd together especailly if shes small and skinny
> 
> ...


i found that quite hilarious lol rep


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Disadvantages?

I get hit on all the time by sluts. Not nice homely women that see me for my inner personality. Just sluts. sluts that want smashing in.

Yes smashing in

You SLUT

SMASH SMASH SMASH

YOU FILTHY

DIRTY

SLUT!!!

Thats about all I think.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Disadvantages?
> 
> I get hit on all the time by sluts. Not nice homely women that see me for my inner personality. Just sluts. sluts that want smashing in.
> 
> ...


F&ckin hell Tom, you can tell that you are dieting......... :laugh:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

any tops ,shirts ,jackets that fit arms and back are way too big at waist,looks fookin awfull hanging out of trousers


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Disadvantages?
> 
> I get hit on all the time by sluts. Not nice homely women that see me for my inner personality. Just sluts. sluts that want smashing in.
> 
> ...


i thought the thread was about disadvatages? :lol:

i must train harder :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

nemises_gendo said:


> i thought the thread was about disadvatages? :lol:
> 
> i must train harder :tongue:


Yes mate, but Tom's referring to the kind of sluts you see congregating on Bradbury Place at 2 AM when Lavery's kicks out :laugh:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

ah right... LMAO


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Disadvantages?
> 
> I get hit on all the time by sluts. Not nice homely women that see me for my inner personality. Just sluts. sluts that want smashing in.
> 
> ...


Classic TT posting


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> Sweat all the time for some reason
> 
> people assume I am of very low intelligence and all meathead
> 
> ...


totally agree with all these mate plus

have to buy jeans with a waist size 10 inches bigger than my waist just so they fit my legs ... and they still dont

most clothes are not cut for a bodybuilders shape

constant steroid comments from joe public

have recently had to wear a tie for work and i cant put my collar down after ...

pumps in all muscle groups when doing everyday tasks ... was putting up shelves the other day and had to stop every 2 mins to let pump die down

i aint had a bath for 4 years ( i do shower tho)

apart from that it well worth the hassle .... i think


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

leaving it untill the wk end before your best mates wedding and going to try and get a suit off the peg


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

drunk girl looks at you, thinks to herself that since you look good your out of her league, in her drunken mind this ****es her off, so she must put you down, she comes over...

'so you must take steroids then' is the first thing she says to you!

GRRRRR!!!


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> totally agree
> 
> pumps in all muscle groups when doing everyday tasks ... was putting up shelves the other day and had to stop every 2 mins to let pump die down
> 
> ...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> drunk girl looks at you, thinks to herself that since you look good your out of her league, in her drunken mind this ****es her off, so she must put you down, she comes over...
> 
> 'so you must take steroids then' is the first thing she says to you!
> 
> GRRRRR!!!


ha ha you hit the nail on the head mate ...


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Talcing up inner thighs every morning to stop legs rubbing together, putting plasters on "hot spots" between thighs just so i can avoid walking like John Wayne.

No matter how big you get mr drunken average joe public always has a friend who is bigger than you..."do you know him?"


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Every time you're out blokes coming up and just asking endless questions about training and gear when they have absolutely no intention of getting in a gym, yet used to be "bigger than you"......fcukin' retards...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

pauly7582 said:


> drunk girl looks at you, thinks to herself that since you look good your out of her league, in her drunken mind this ****es her off, so she must put you down, she comes over...
> 
> 'so you must take steroids then' is the first thing she says to you!
> 
> GRRRRR!!!


Thats when you say "so hit with the ugly stick then"... or so take it up the gary then"...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I saw a classic response to this when working one night.

We were on the front door at the end of the night and as people were going out we would say goodnight etc.

My mate said goodnight to this girl who made some backhanded comment about gear and him trying to chat her up. Dont know how she got that from 'goodnight' but anyway his response was..

'excuse me but do you really think that I would be interested in you? You are ugly. I mean really when I can get any bird I want looking like how I do why would I even want to talk to you let alone chat you up. Try losing some weight and you may pull someone.....but not me....ever....I dont date fat ugly birds like you.'

I couldnt stop laughing, and obviously she started throwing insults etc but the damage was done and he just laughed in her face.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I saw a classic response to this when working one night.
> 
> We were on the front door at the end of the night and as people were going out we would say goodnight etc.
> 
> ...


lol ive used something similar before, or jsut whenever a girl doesnt want to talk to me in a club, i just say whats your problem, why you being harsh, youre ugly anyway, I was just being nice to you, I dont want to talk to you, youre ugly, then they start shouting back with stupid comments lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

pea head said:


> playing naked twister with midgets
> 
> hiding in your best mates wardrobe
> 
> *trying to blame some skinny guy for a nasty fart in a bar/club*


PMSL i do that all the time at work...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Because your so big they expect you to have a 3rd arm monster cock. When you pull out your small pecker your size makes it look so much smaller! The expresion is price less.

:thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Or you just have a small penis:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Or you just have a small penis:laugh: :whistling:


No, no! Its because im a huge guy it just makes it look small honest


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

wripped trousers, suits that dont fit, finding trousers that fit


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> No, no! Its because im a huge guy it just makes it look small honest


It was a self-dig mate:laugh:


----------

